# Frequent urination in 5 year old DS



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

DS (5 years old) has been urinating frequently for days now...sometimes as often as every 5 minutes but at least every 15-30 minutes. When he goes there is just a tiny bit trickling out or sometimes nothing. I took him to a walk-in clinic because I couldn't get in to see my doctor and his urine was negative for a UTI. Culture was negative as well. The doctor gave me a talk on hygiene and told me to rectract his foreskin and clean underneath it (yikes!!!!) and sent me on my way. Obviously I have very little trust in his opinion!!! DS is a rather anxious child and there hasn't been any major changes in his life lately other than returning to school. He has been acting out A LOT lately - DH and I think its jealousy resulting from a new baby sister born 7 months ago that has really taken away much of the one on one attention he received before (we now have 3 children and he is the oldest). Any take on what the cause could be?? Anything else to look for??


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there any pain involved, or is he just insisting on going? No pain, I doubt a UTI is involved. Those things hurt, and you dread peeing, yet you cannot ignore the urgency. That was my experience, anyhow.


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have asked him numerous times if it hurts and he always tells me no. He has been handling his penis a great deal more than normal but denies any pain or itchiness. The doctor's opinion was that it was due to build up of secretions and said "this is why we recommend circumcision" which made my ears pretty much turn off to anything more he had to say. As far as I know my son's foreskin doesn't retract yet and I'm not going to try! I had a look today in the bath and it does not appear red or inflamed.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Google Pollakiuria.

Obviously, all reasons for frequent urination should be ruled out by urine stix, esp infection or diabetes.

My son developed Pollakiuria (i even started a thread  ) and he still goes A LOT. He has sensory processing disorder, so I think the feeling of the filling bladder annoys him. Our OT told me that I could train him as in hold it for five - ten - fiveteen minutes.. but I don't really. I think it's okay for him to go.

My DH has the same thing, I just realised, when DS started his version


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Triniity - I think this may be what it is. This is the second time we have had the frequent urination issue come up and just like last time he did not show any signs of infection and in a matter of weeks it went away. Now my DS is back to normal! The frequent urination did come along with starting at school again...so I'm thinking it must be related to anxiety. I guess if it happens again during another significant time that I will have my answer!!!


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Did you have his blood tested? I know that frequent urination is a symptom of diabetes. I hope that's not what it is...

That doctor is crazy.


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

So another incidence of frequent urination happened again...this time my doctor recommended a full blood work-up and further testing on his urine. Urine came back clean and "perfect" as my doctor put it. Bloodwork revealed that he is anemic. My doctor doesn't feel that there is any connection between the two and suggested that it may just be anxiety related. We are now treating the anemia and I'm trying to figure out the cause of the anemia as well. If he has another incidence of the frequent urination again then we will be referred to a pediatrician for further examination. Thankfully he is not diabetic (which I was very worried about given my husband's family history).


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

I think there are more boys with this than one realises, if you don't know the condition. Now, that I am sensitized, I see it everywhere. Even my DH has bouts of this.(it's probably where this is coming from for DS)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Does he by chance have a sacral dimple? My daughters both have one and with one of them, she often has gotten periods of frequent urination not related to UTI's. I have never had her fully evaluated to see if this was the cause, but one pediatrician thought it may have something to do with it. It happens most often during growth spurts and then goes away. Just a thought.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

I commend you on keeping your son intact and ignoring the doctor's remark about circumcision. He obviously knows nothing of normal male anatomy. Retracting your DS's foreskin would only introduce bacteria. Never mind that most 5 year olds are not capable of retraction - the average age is 10 1/2!! I think you are on the right track - it may well be anxiety. Also what he drinks may be a factor. I know that personaly, both tea and orange juice have that effect. My doctor says that it because they are acidic and irritate the lining of the bladder.


----------



## VocalMinority (Apr 8, 2009)

You might have his blood sugar checked, just in case. There are lots of other things it could be (like jealousy over the new baby, as you said), but one of my preschool students, years ago, was diagnosed with juvenile diabetes and his early symptoms were frequent urination and acting out (due, as it turned out, to blood sugar fluctuations). JD is scary, but manageable. After a few months, my student could tell you if his blood sugar was low. He tested himself at school. He ate appropriate foods without complaining or sneaking things that were off-limits (because he had learned what did and didn't make him feel good). If by some crazy chance your kid has this, too, the earlier you find out, the less damage it does and the more routine and automatic diabetes management will seem to him, as he grows up.


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

Just to add another possibility... consider constipation as well. Dh's family has autoimmune disease overload particularly diabetes so I'm constantly concerned about the children developing something. My oldest DD had issues from 18mos on with being "potty trained" then having accidents. At first I thought it was just that she wasn't "really" potty trained yet. After she started a ps at 4 turning 5 for kindy she had a lot of accidents still so I pulled her out. The next year turning 6 and starting kindy again at a more relaxed better school (bathroom breaks on a schedule plus anytime needed around that and a bathroom IN the class) she still had problems including 2!! accidents in one day. All this would come and then go away for a while before coming back. I rushed her off to the doc concerned we had the dreaded diabetes but it was constipation. Laxatives and fiber supplements cured her up. For my dd this has been an off/on struggle for years and we're off to a specialist to check into our persistent constipation issue but it is still a consideration for your son. Just something to think about.


----------

